

Steer clear of Android Market and its DRM - tjr
http://www.fsf.org/blogs/licensing/android-market-has-drm-too

======
runjake
They made a similar declaration against the iPhone. But really, every vendor
works roughly like this.

I can consolidate every FSF pronouncement:

Don't use cell phones, they're all bad. Do not browse the web. Instead, have a
cron job download a text version and mail it to you over uucp, every day.

I might as well build a cabin in the woods. Or you know, compromise based on
my own comfort level.

Edit: I _do_ value the FSF. I would just like to see more practical
suggestions for the layperson from them. Not everyone can lead the techno-
monastic lifestyle.

~~~
blocke
The FSF provides what is expected of it: Dogmatic consistency and a warning
that without a certain set of freedoms you are a sharecropper.

The reason you don't see a more practical suggestion from them is the
suggestion involves "none of the currently above options".

~~~
runjake
True this. Two points of "extremism" (say in this case, the FSF and Microsoft)
has it's place in establishing a solid middle ground.

------
trotsky
I'm under the impression that Google can remote kill any .apk that's been
installed, not just those that came from the market. Is that inaccurate? I
suppose even if they can't do it directly, they could force push an app that
would remove a non-market app similar to how they pushed a cleaner for the
market malware.

P.S. - Please let me turn off web market/off device installs. Thanks.

------
NovaDesu
I will take the remote kill power that google has anytime over the
restrictions by the apple store.

~~~
jokermatt999
Apple has it too, actually, so Google is better all around for
"freedom/openness".

------
jedsmith
The slug of this article is telling:

    
    
        android-market-has-drm-too
    

Assuming that's an early working title, I wonder why it didn't last? The
implied comparison is interesting.

------
thirsteh
Meh

------
shareme
Its convoluted the right Google exercises, BTW there are non Google Android
Markets, to protect users from Malware, etc also enforces copyright
licenses..ie such as GPL.

its like FSF Hurd ..have you heard when its being released yet? I hear next
century is on the roadmap..[its sarcasm folks, I am a FSF member]

